# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Topik Pemijahan menjadi Budidaya atau Ternak Koi

## GenKoi

Agar topik bahasan dapat lebih luas , kami usul kepada Bpk Admin agar Topik Pemijahan dapat dirubah menjadi Budidaya atau Ternak Koi dengan sub topik antara lain :
	Penyiapan Kolam
	Pemilihan Induk
	Pemijahan
	Pemeliharaan Bibit / Pendederan
	Penyortiran / Seleksi
	Hama dan Penyakit
	Panen dan Pasca Panen
	Peluang bisnis
Semikian usulan kami , termaksih atas perhatiannya
Salam
Harry N.

----------


## beryl

Pak Harry,

Terima kasih atas saran Bapak, kami akan coba bahas terlebih dahulu kelebihan dan kekurangannya dengan member yang lain. Mohon ditunggu Pak.   ::  

Mohon pendapat dan saran semua member forum..

Salam,
Beryl Ep

----------


## chester

> Pak Harry,
> 
> Terima kasih atas saran Bapak, kami akan coba bahas terlebih dahulu kelebihan dan kekurangannya dengan member yang lain. Mohon ditunggu Pak.   
> 
> Mohon pendapat dan saran semua member forum..
> 
> Salam,
> Beryl Ep


Saya setuju sekali kalau strukturisasi topik bisa ditampilkan, bukan hanya di topik pemijahan tapi juga di topik lainnya yang sifatnya edukatif.

Buat para newcomers mungkin akan bingung atawa rancu kalau membaca topik topik yang berloncatan tanpa struktur (tidak berABC) dan mungkin akan lebih membantu proses pemahaman mereka tentang hobby yang satu ini.

Jarang ada Forum Koi yang saya lihat mengaplikasi strukturisasi semacam ini (tidak juga Forum teman kita di Sentul) jadi kalau Forum Kois bisa memulai tentunya akan makin interaktif. 

IMHO

cheers

----------


## masterpizzkoi

USUL YANG BAGUS !

----------


## spirulina

Usul Mr GenKoi saya se7 sekali, jadi informasi ttg pemijahan bisa lebih fokus dan tetap pada jalur bahasannya!

----------


## mdharmaw

Pak Beryl,...Saya juga setuju lho....;o)

Kalo gak mau kita bikin forum budidaya sendiri neeeh...
Forum "Budidaya Koi" tapi afiliasinya...sih tetap Forum Koi's...  ::  

Hahaha..hahaha...pake ngancam lagi (just kidding boss...)....  ::  

Kepada dewan pengurus forum,..mohon dikabulkan donk...please...

Pokoknya kita berterima kasih dulu deh atas perhatian dan pengabulannya...

Cheers,
MDharmaW

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Beryl.,

Saya pikir usulan p Harry ini bagus sekali. Luas dan terstruktur (pinjam istilahnya p Ricky). Mang ada kekhawatiran klo nanti gak ada yang manage, jadinya bisa kebanyakan forum daripada postingannya, atau dengan istilah lain kebanyakan ikannya daripada bakterinya  :: . Mungkin kita mulai satu persatu aja, om. Judulnya aja dulu yang kita ganti biar bisa lebih luas cakupannya. Kalau nanti ada topik yg sudah mulai banyak didiskusikan kita bisa kumpulkan ke dalam satu sub forum. Gimana temen2? Mudah-mudahan bisa diakomodir ya...

Brgds,

----------

